# Laufrad HR ICB 03



## Merrakon (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laufradsatz für das Carver ICB 03. 
Kann mir jmd. aus Erfahrung sagen welcher was taugt? 
26'' ist auch nicht mehr so leicht zu finden.


----------



## endorphine (25. Mai 2020)

Hi,
Felgenauswahl ist etwas reduziert aber so ne EX471 gibt es doch noch in 26". 
Ansonsten ist das ganze doch sehr individuell (Fahrstil, Gelände, Einsatzzweck, Reifengrösse etc.)
Meine originalen Charger laufen immernoch...ein paar Beulen haben sie und auch schon mehrfach neue Lager bekommen.. 
Ansonsten z.B hier mal anfragen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fragenkatalog-laufrad-kaufberatung.596706/page-158


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

